# Where do you rank CJC-1295 + Ipamorelin



## barneyross (Jan 18, 2021)

Where do you rank CJC-1295 + Ipamorelin in weight loss ? 

Is there better out now ?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 19, 2021)

barneyross said:


> Where do you rank CJC-1295 + Ipamorelin in weight loss ?
> 
> Is there better out now ?



It's a great combination. They assist any goals but I wouldn't state it's anything special for specifically fat loss but it will assist the goal. HGH is another great tool. When combined with a great diet they will really add to your physique. For just plain fat loss I would go with something like DNP or clen.


----------



## barneyross (Jan 25, 2021)

Elvia1023 said:


> It's a great combination. They assist any goals but I wouldn't state it's anything special for specifically fat loss but it will assist the goal. HGH is another great tool. When combined with a great diet they will really add to your physique. For just plain fat loss I would go with something like DNP or clen.



Thank you.


----------

